# Ektachrome IR processed in C-41 (56k killer)



## Jeff Canes (Apr 19, 2005)

I shoot two rolls of EIR with the recommend yellow filter, along with an orange and red one. Had a need to drive to north Florida so I stop an aerial lab in Daytona, their web said that they did AR-5 (recommend process) but it turned out, they no longer did it on sit. They process on site with C-41. I liked the sample, so I when with the c-41.

Found that the frames shot with orange and red filter needed a lot of post processing. Have not seen c-41 sample with orange and red filter so I am not sure with is with. 

I still have 3 rolls of EIR for JT and CA, have not decided how I want it processed yet.


Canon EOS-1, 28-70 2.8f L

Aerial Photo
200 Fentress Blvd Suite D
Daytona Beach, FL 32114
386-253-5041

I believe all except 3, 6 & 7 are with the yellow filter.


----------



## terri (Apr 20, 2005)

Ha, I really like these.   The IR gives that "other world"ly effect that is very appealing.   I'm especially digging #3, except that it could use some more contrast.   But the colors are great!!    :thumbup:   Same with #6.  

And I like your pink leaves and teal-colored skies, too!     

Can't wait to see more stuff from JT.


----------



## Chase (Apr 20, 2005)

There are some really interesting colors there, definitely different! Cool stuff!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks for the positive comments 

Terri I recall you saying that you husband works for the State of GA as aerial photographer. Do you know if he has used Aerochrome III its the same film as EIR, and is used to study the health of farmland and forest


----------



## terri (Apr 20, 2005)

That's _very_ possible, Jeff....I'll have to check with him to see the exact type.   They've used about every kind of aerial film ever made out there, and I know they've used a lot of IR in the past.  He's the one that got me all aglow over IR.     

I'll check with him and find out, ok?


----------



## terri (Apr 20, 2005)

Okay, Jeff - I checked with Brad and he said he uses this stuff every couple of years, and for the exact reasons you mentioned: studying the health of farmland and forest.   Apparently when the *evil DOT*    has to disturb acreage, they are bound by law to replace those acres somewhere in the state, so they fly special missions to determine where they're going to replant.   These are the types of missions that demand the use of this kind of film.   They send their film to a lab called HAS in Dayton, OH.   

He definitely has an interesting job.    




btw....fabulous signature line you have there, matey!


----------

